# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  House extension - What do I need

## duke149

I have done all the renovations on my house. From being a 1960's house, almost everything is brand new apart from the frame.
However this has always been working within the existing frame. New kitchen, bathroom, re-cladding. 
I have used appropriate trades people where they are needed like plumbers and electricians. 
However we are considering in the next few years an extension to the house. 
This is most likely going to be a second level with another entertainment area, bedroom, bathroom and office.
Ideally I would like the structural work ( frames, roof and external walls ) done by contractors, then the internal things done myself. 
I also saw a post on Renovate Forum about a man cave under the house. My house with a similar stump construction would also be suited to this. 
A third option would be to build on top of my free-standing carport. The way my land slopes this would work still with stairs up, but that would come down to council approval and costs again. 
The key is do as much myself where I can to save costs. 
Where do I start?
What can I do, and what can't I do?
What things can I do to save money? 
One issue I have is I understand councils want to know when construction starts and finishes. If I get basically an open empty space constructed by trades people, can this be considered as completed so I can take my time to do the internal works? I basically want to do the project over a few years.  
How do you go about finding a builder to do just part of the work? Just find random names through google or such? What do you search for, builder? 
Also my house is redwood timber frame, with cement sheet cladding. Does this make building up easier or harder?

----------


## Micky013

Im in the process of finishing an extension myself. No builder, got plans drafted and got contractors from slab to roof and did the council notifications my self (except truss). Have been doing everything else my self. Not sure about where you are but in SA they need notification of slab, walls roof and thats it for my job. After that its all yours.  
Got my trades mostly through other people and did the rest myself.

----------


## duke149

I have read about an owner builder license. Did you need one of these?
Has the council given you a timeframe of when it must be done, or is this only related to the mandatory council notification items? 
Could you give me a rough idea of what costs you had? 
I am in Tea Tree Gully council.

----------


## OBBob

Assume you'd need an owner builder license. You'll need a permit and inspections along the way and there will be a timeframe you have to work within.  
You'll also need insurance.  
Owner building has been discussed quite a bit on here. There's a bit to it but if your keen it's possible.  
A second story extension is a fairly challenging one to start with.  :Biggrin:

----------


## UseByDate

> Assume you'd need an owner builder license.

  Owner builders do not need a licence in SA. This was the case when I  built my house and I assume it has not changed. Best to check though. This may help. http://www.theownerbuilder.com.au/ar...0Regs%20SA.pdf

----------


## OBBob

Oops,  didn't know that. I can't say the Victorian licence really adds much that I could see.

----------


## UseByDate

duke149
This may also help. https://www.alexandrina.sa.gov.au/we...%20Builder.pdf

----------


## Micky013

No ob lic necessary in sa. Also no time set by council other than you need to start within 12 mths of approval. After that you take as long as you need. Big cost was slab, bricks (double brick) and re roof.

----------


## Micky013

Be wary of your trades. Out of all people that came the concreter was the only one to do his job properly. Do as much as you can because if your capable, i can guarantee you'll do a better job

----------


## OBBob

> ... Also no time set by council other than you need to start within 12 mths of approval. After that you take as long as you need.

  That may be the same here (I can't recall). It's worth noting that you as the OB provide the seven (6.5 now?) year warranty and that doesn't commence until completion. It's not an issue if you don't plan to sell within that time or if the insurance issues don't bother you ...

----------


## duke149

Lots of interesting information. I shall read through the documents. Thanks everyone  :Smilie:

----------


## UseByDate

> No ob lic necessary in sa. Also no time set by council other than you need to start within 12 mths of approval. After that you take as long as you need..

  There is a time limit for completion.
See my second referenced document.  "Owner builders have 12 months from the date  Development Approval was granted to substantially  commence building work. The development must  be substantially completed within three years or the  approval is deemed to have lapsed and is no longer  valid. In some circumstances you can apply to extend  the approval. If you find yourself in this situation, 
contact your council for information"  *Non timely completion invalidates the original approval.*

----------


## Micky013

Didnt know that. Guess "substantially completed" can be argued.

----------


## UseByDate

> Didnt know that. Guess "substantially completed" can be argued.

  I am sure it can but I bet that the council's definition of “substantially complete” will take precedence over ours.   :Smilie:

----------


## Micky013

Haha i know. They love it

----------


## nickbungalow

> Haha i know. They love it

  My first post guys.  :Cool:  
Sorry about the hijack but were about to do the OB extension as well. Ground level approx 50sqm, lean to on our Californian Bungalow. What sort of budget did you guys allow (how long is a piece of string) and do you think you'll make a significant saving? Basically is it worth doing?  
Builders quotes are around $1500 - $2000 psqm.  
We're in Port Adelaide Enfield council.

----------


## OBBob

> ... What sort of budget did you guys allow (how long is a piece of string) and do you think you'll make a significant saving? Basically is it worth doing?

  Depends a lot on your spec and what you plan to take on yourself. If you're about to start you really should have a budget on paper IMHO so that you can track how you are progressing and ensure you are able to finish it.

----------

